# New budgie is tired



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello,

I recently got a new budgie friend for Luna as I am at work 6 days a week.

At first it went well she was eating and drinking within 15mins of being home.

She still eats and drinks regularly, even enjoying bok choy and giving the cuttlefish bone a peck.

She seems very tired all the time now though. Sometimes she is almost horizontal on her perch like it is too much effort to hold her head up.

Her balance must be good though as she sleeps on a swing. This morning I noticed the feathers around her legs are sticking out oddly.

Is my budgie sick or just moulting?

I am worried, I don't want to come home one day to a dead budgie


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to post a close up picture of her for us to comment on the feathers, what is that she is sitting in, is she in that all the time?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

This is her cage atm. From when I set it up


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm assuming you have this budgie in quarantine at the moment?
Why is she sitting in that tiny little cage in the first picture?

Please cut the tassels on the toy in the cage down to no more than 1/2" long. *
*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Yeah she has been by herself.

That was her cage when I brought her home.

I removed that rope toy completely btw 

Not worth the risk, I am hoping to buy a sisal rope toy soon as I have read sisal is safe for them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How is her activity level now? How long have you had her?
Please post a picture of her as she looks now so we can see the feathers you are worried about.*


----------

